# Are Level III security checks done before attending BMQ??



## kolkol (21 May 2010)

(Yes I searched)
My question pertains primarily to the NAV COMM trade, which as I understand, requires a Level III security clearance. But its also in demand ATM. Does this mean I'll get all my paperwork done and have to wait a year + (as rumours have it) for my Level III to be processed before I can be shipped off to BMQ and Naval training?

Thanks!
PS. Go Habs Go


----------



## Neolithium (21 May 2010)

From what I've read in many other threads regarding the same subject, your security clearance process isn't started until BMQ, before you get there is only your background check.


----------



## Otis (21 May 2010)

They will start you security clearance DURING BMQ (Make sure you take all your info with you!)

You do not NEED your security clearance before your QL3 course after BMQ.


----------



## REDinstaller (21 May 2010)

Typically a Security clearance isn't initiated until after you are posted to your first unit after DP1/QL3. That way there is no waste of funds investigating a want to be Nav Comm turned Cook for a Lvl 3 clearance.


----------



## Occam (21 May 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Typically a Security clearance isn't initiated until after you are posted to your first unit after DP1/QL3. That way there is no waste of funds investigating a want to be Nav Comm turned Cook for a Lvl 3 clearance.



Completely wrong.  

As Otis said (and he's a recruiter, he ought to know), clearances are initiated during BMQ, as some trades require clearances for some phases of their QL3 course.  Nav Comm is one of them.

As a matter of fact, unless something has changed recently, one needs a minimum Level 1 clearance to even be posted to a ship - regardless of trade.  Cooks, stewards, and supply techs included.


----------



## REDinstaller (21 May 2010)

Well I guess the times are a changing then. It has been 20 yrs since my first PSCQ was filled out.


----------



## Nuggs (21 May 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> Completely wrong.
> 
> As Otis said (and he's a recruiter, he ought to know), clearances are initiated during BMQ, as some trades require clearances for some phases of their QL3 course.  Nav Comm is one of them.
> 
> As a matter of fact, unless something has changed recently, one needs a minimum Level 1 clearance to even be posted to a ship - regardless of trade.  Cooks, stewards, and supply techs included.



Correct, thats the biggest problem the combat operator trades have right now, is waiting months for clearances.


----------



## Robbie4296 (21 May 2010)

Yes Signal OPs does need guys, when I applied they needed 69 that was 2 and a half weeks ago, but be aware from those who I talked to says you willhave to be in really good shape, carrying your rucksack plus a radio could be challanging to some, so just dont join it to get in.


----------



## MikeL (21 May 2010)

Robbie4296 said:
			
		

> carrying your rucksack plus a radio could be challanging to some, so just dont join it to get in.



Some Sig Ops rarely see their rucks aside from the yearly BFT.  Humping a radio is dependent on the unit you goto and your job or position on tour, etc.


----------



## hmorneau (21 May 2010)

In my case (Logistic Officer) I only need a Level 1 for now and my recruting officer tell me that he already did my security check, I already have the level 1. The best idea it's probably to ask your recruiting center about it.


----------



## Neolithium (21 May 2010)

Algae said:
			
		

> In my case (Logistic Officer) I only need a Level 1 for now and my recruting officer tell me that he already did my security check, I already have the level 1. The best idea it's probably to ask your recruiting center about it.



Odd, from what I understand via reading & what I've been told at the CFRC while doing some general inquiries, your security clearance (Be it level 1, 2 or 3 depending on your trade) isn't applied for until you submit your 330-60 during basic.


----------



## hmorneau (21 May 2010)

Well, the forum is a good place to find general and useful information, but if you want specific information about your case, call your recruiting center.


----------



## MikeL (21 May 2010)

When you join, your security clearance is "enhanced" during BMQ, or possibly on PAT/PRETC you will start the paperwork to get a higher security clearance(example Level 2 Secret) and by the time you are in your trades training or possibly at your unit you will get your clearance and you sign a piece of paper saying you have whatever level.  For officiers I'm not sure, but I'm sure it would be similar.


----------



## Robbie4296 (21 May 2010)

Actually that makes sense skeletor, since the guys I talked to about this have already did a couple of tours(non-signal ops), and had to hump the radio a couple of tmes, so it would make alot of sense, that part of the signal ops would stand out. Thanks for the reply, wasnt really looking foward to carrying both all the time.


----------



## Niteshade (21 May 2010)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Some Sig Ops rarely see their rucks aside from the yearly BFT.  Humping a radio is dependent on the unit you goto and your job or position on tour, etc.



Not to mention the 152 is REALLY light.

As a sigop, I recall the initial process of issuing an enhanced reliability check. During BMQ the process is started for the remainder of the security clearances needed.

They come through later on, when you are on or after your QL3 training.  The higher the clearance level, the longer it takes for the clearance to be completed..

Nites


----------



## Robbie4296 (21 May 2010)

Thanks for the answers, really helpfull, question though for Nite, what level of security clearance does a signal op need, I have checked all over, nothing in print, but kinda told it was pretty high, could you confirm this? It would be crappy if I applied for something I would never get.


----------



## MikeL (21 May 2010)

For Sig Op usually you will get your Level II Secret during your QL3 and once at a unit you will do the paperwork for Level III Top Secret.  BTW Robbie, I've been a Sig Op for the last 4 years. I might know a thing or two about the trade  





			
				Niteshade said:
			
		

> Not to mention the 152 is REALLY light.



Yea, some guys will use the MBITR and 152s, but theres still guys humping the manpack radios.  If you got a strong back your good to go haha


----------



## Robbie4296 (21 May 2010)

Thanks Skeletor, my answer Ihave been waiting for, Level III sounds serious, but I have a pardon application already started so hopefully that gets granted before. Recruiting has not asked for me to get one but I thought it would be a good idea just in case, geez record is 6-7 years old and just put in for the trade 2 and a half weeks ago, and by reading tons of posts I got about 6month wait, lots of time to wait, Thanks again!!


----------



## sky777 (25 May 2010)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> For Sig Op usually you will get your Level II Secret during your QL3 and once at a unit you will do the paperwork for Level III Top Secret.  BTW Robbie, I've been a Sig Op for the last 4 years. I might know a thing or two about the trade


I applied for Signal Officer and I am waiting for security clearance (Level III) even before CFAT. I can't do CFAT without it.


----------



## Robbie4296 (25 May 2010)

Question for Nite and Skeletor, how have you found working in the SigOp trade, is it something your always learning something new or do you get bored?? Other than whats outlined of the CF website is there something there leaving out?


----------



## MikeL (25 May 2010)

Robbie4296 said:
			
		

> Question for Nite and Skeletor, how have you found working in the SigOp trade, is it something your always learning something new or do you get bored?? Other than whats outlined of the CF website is there something there leaving out?




Going off that job fact sheet, I haven't done everything it says.. including what they say you will learn at the School.  What you do in the trade is dependent on where you are posted and yourself(ie if your in shape, know the job, etc you get more opportunities)  I've been with the Infantry for the last few years and it's been good. Some of it is boring.. I hate working in the CP/TOC but I've gotten to do other things like be in a RRB det, patrolling, etc.  I wouldn't say your always learning something new, especially once you get time in there, but if new kit comes down then you gotta know it.  Plus whenever you get a new job you'll have to learn that, etc.  Search the forums to find out more about Sig Op and the different postings and jobs.


----------



## Robbie4296 (26 May 2010)

Thanks for the tip, trying to talk with a few buddies who were 1st PPCLI and who are still in, other than physical they all seem to say the same thing as yourself, at least we are all on the same page, except they keep on talking about my past record and crypto?? have not a clue what there talking about other than I might have problems, whats your input on that?


----------



## MikeL (26 May 2010)

Robbie4296 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip, trying to talk with a few buddies who were 1st PPCLI and who are still in, other than physical they all seem to say the same thing as yourself, at least we are all on the same page, except they keep on talking about my past record and crypto?? have not a clue what there talking about other than I might have problems, whats your input on that?



It's 1PPCLI or 1VP

As for your past and crypto, well I have no idea what is in your past, but if you can get a security clearance(Secret, Top Secret) you won't have any issues.


----------



## George Wallace (26 May 2010)

sky777 said:
			
		

> I applied for Signal Officer and I am waiting for security clearance (Level III) even before CFAT. I can't do CFAT without it.




 ???

Your CFAT and your Security Clearance have absolutely nothing to do with each other.  They are not related in any way, shape or form.  You will have to do a CFAT to find out if you are qualified to become a Sig O.  After that, then you will have to do a Security Clearance for Lvl III.  If you do not qualify to be a Sig O, then you will not require more than a Lvl II in the majority of cases (in most of the other officer or NCM Trades).


----------



## sky777 (26 May 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> Your CFAT and your Security Clearance have absolutely nothing to do with each other.  They are not related in any way, shape or form.  You will have to do a CFAT to find out if you are qualified to become a Sig O.  After that, then you will have to do a Security Clearance for Lvl III.  If you do not qualify to be a Sig O, then you will not require more than a Lvl II in the majority of cases (in most of the other officer or NCM Trades).


Yes you are right ,but reality was different.


----------



## aesop081 (26 May 2010)

sky777 said:
			
		

> Yes you are right



That is where your post should have stopped.


----------



## sky777 (26 May 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> That is where your post should have stopped.


done


----------



## sky777 (26 May 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> That is where your post should have stopped.


I have done changes.


----------



## aesop081 (27 May 2010)

sky777 said:
			
		

> I have done changes.



 :



			
				sky777 said:
			
		

> Yes you are right ,but reality was different.



you said :



> I can't do CFAT without it.



You do not require a Lvl 3 clearance in order to write the CFAT. if that was the case, you would now have to wait 2 years until the clearance is done just to find out if you are suitable for the trade.

Like i said, you should have stopped at "you are right" and moved on.


----------



## sky777 (27 May 2010)

I got it that  2 different procedures . But why CFRC asked me to fill form TBS 330-60 (lvl 3) with finger prints  before CFAT?


----------



## aesop081 (27 May 2010)

I'm realy starting to think that light bends around you......


----------



## sky777 (27 May 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I'm realy starting to think that light bends around you......


I am OK.
After 9 months of waiting I don't have any progress in application process.After that I can start to think  anything.
Here, on the forum, I haven't heard stories about long waiting before doing CFAT.I have heard now people were waiting after interview long time.


----------



## Robbie4296 (27 May 2010)

Maybe the process is different for people who have just came to Canada in the last 5 years like yourself, lots of checking into your background, where were you before Canada?


----------



## sky777 (27 May 2010)

Robbie4296 said:
			
		

> Maybe the process is different for people who have just came to Canada in the last 5 years like yourself, lots of checking into your background, where were you before Canada?


Yes.
I lived in Eastern Europe (non NATO country)


----------



## GrandMaple (28 May 2010)

sky777 said:
			
		

> I got it that  2 different procedures . But why CFRC asked me to fill form TBS 330-60 (lvl 3) with finger prints  before CFAT?



How long had you waited before CFRC required you to fill in a TBS 330-60 form and submit your fingerprints?


----------



## George Wallace (28 May 2010)

sky777 said:
			
		

> Yes.
> I lived in Eastern Europe (non NATO country)



I think you just answered all of your questions as to why it is/will take so long.  If you go back and read this whole thread, you will see where that was covered and why.  Also remember this.  This thread may also help.


----------



## sky777 (28 May 2010)

GrandMaple said:
			
		

> How long had you waited before CFRC required you to fill in a TBS 330-60 form and submit your fingerprints?


about 6 months


----------

